# Coping emotionally



## Madam Twinky (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi,
I have always been fine with embarking on the fertility road (my Brother had 8 failed attempts of ivf/icsi and my other Brother took a while to conceive his 2 children) so I always knew deep down I would have problems. We've been trying almost 2 years and it's now starting to get to me. Listening to people moan about their babies/children is driving me nuts. My best friend is half way through her pregnancy and although she took 4 years to conceive she seems to have forgotton all that and now just winges at how tired, fed up etc etc that shes feeling. And now my sister-in-law who I dislike is pregnant and feels the need to gloat all the time. I know stress is the worst thing but I just feel so tense all the time, I just want a baby.....

Sorry to just moan but not sure where else to say all this?

Cass x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Cass, when we're still waiting for 'our turn' it seems like everyone is pregnant, there are babies everywhere you turn - and everyone  is *****ing and moaning about their little ones.  I'd not long gone through the pain of miscarriage when my SIL had an 'accident'  and I was in a chemist in my lunchbreak looking for teething powders for my nephew.... I was down on my haunches and caught my eye on the cutest little cherub I had ever seen - sleeping happily in his buggy - his Mother caught sight of me eyeing up such a vision of lovliness - called him an unrepeatable name and tutted that she'd ever had him!!!  If I had got my hands on her I'd scratched her eyes out.....my hubby quickly dragged me away from the situation - some people just don't appreciate the little miracles they soo easily take for granted.

While I was pregnant, yes I 'suffered' with a range of symptoms, but I was soo grateful to have these pregnancy symptoms rather than the emptiness I'd felt in the pit of my stomach for as long as I could remember... and I never moaned, even hopping round the bedroom at stupid o'clock in the morning with leg cramps - bring it on.

I still pinch myself (and I could stay up all night just watching her sleep) - and whilst I'll never ever forget the tears and the pain of my journey to get her, her presence makes every tear and fear worthwhile.

Sadly for me, achieving this naturally was not an option for us as a couple.... but if you and your hubby lead a healthy lifestyle you're giving yourselves the best chances to achieve success.  

We're here for you whenever you need to let off steam .... we've all been where you are, or are still finding our feet emotionally, looking back I think it's very important to make time for you as a person as well as you as a couple... trying to concieve literally takes over your life and we forget everything else.... 
wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

I know just how you feel and posted about it only the other day.  I'm still not great but am feeling much better than I did, today is the second day in a row I have not cried   You aren't alone, I cant really give any advice as I'm not capable of taking my own at the moment but others here gave some great support and I've started to feel better so you have come to the right place!  

Have you had any tests/investigations done as yet?


----------



## Madam Twinky (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for your replays, it's always good to know that you are not alone. 
I've had all my blood tests (day 1,day 21 etc) and all have come back , good egg reserve, ovulating. I've had a base line scan and my ovaries are fine and my follicles are good. I've also had a lap and dye and my tubes etc are fine. I take Metformin to regulate my cycles as I have pcos and I also have endometriosis. Hubby has had 2 sperm tests and their was an improvement in the second one but he still has a low sperm count and low motility. Just waiting for another test at the end of the month to decide whether we go for iui or straight to ivf/icsi. 
I do get upset but I mostly feel frustrated! Why me!! We all must feel like that at times and I know some people's journeys on here are a lot worse than mine but I just get frustrated with always trying to keep my chin up. I've never been career minded, I got married fairly young and all I wanted was a family but that seems to be the most difficult thing!! 
Just glad I have somewhere to go and let off steam and hopefully be there for others.
Rasberrytipple I'm always here! 
xx


----------

